# What kinda of drive is right for me?



## shell-yeah (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello Everybody.
Longtime lover of the breed, first time poster.

So I am on the cusp of graduating from my masters and upon securing a good job I would like to introduce a German Shepard back into my life. However, I am questioning what energy/drive level would best suit my life and what I want to accomplish. To preface, I have a list of breeders I am looking to contact in the next few months and will be discussing this with them as well.

My primary concern is mobility. The German Shepard I had growing up was from a working line and lived to 14, but even then, she had mobility issues in the last few years. I really want a dog that can be active for the majority of its life, including being able to undertake challenging hikes.

Secondly, I really want to get into nose-work, as it's something I have been interested in for years. Ideally, I would like to do a bit of conservation dog nose-work, but like the baby version to look for invasive plants and other things outdoors. However, I am unsure what kind of drive is required and how that could impact being a companion dog as well as prey drive (I have lots of family on farms so it is an important factor). I am a pretty active person (running and hiking) but I am still worried of getting into to much dog, as I know that despite the best intentions there might not be enough time to work a dog to it's full needs.

So I am asking you guys if my laundry list is an imaginary, and if it isn't what you think I should look for in a breeder and puppy.

Thank you!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

If I were you, I'd worry more about having time to take care of a puppy while starting a new job! Probably best to wait until you have at least 2 weeks of vacation coming so that you can help a new puppy get acclimated without trauma!

Your other wishes, late life health and mobility, are EVERYONE'S dreams! Of course!
Life, and reality don't work that way!

Spend some time working your new dream job, then decide if you have the bandwidth and time for a little puppy of any drive!

That'd be my advice...

And dude, it is not my intention to offend you in any way! That's just reality...puppies take a lot of time and devotion! You'll get there! Just go in with your eyes wide open!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Be honest with yourself and read through all the problem and help requests on this forum. Vast majority of problems are created because the pup/dog does not get enough exercise, quality time bonding, and training. 

If you will honestly put the pup first and devote the time every day, year after year, waking up early, skipping the pub after work, then it might work. 

Find a good breeder and be honest with them. They know the pups and can help get you the right one. Look at pedigree for health certs and good scores for hip and elbows going back several generations. I also want to see DM marker testing. The is no guarantee when it comes to health, but you can stack the odds in the dogs favor. 

As a new GSD owner I would ask the breeder for medium drives, bidable, with an off switch. Great temperament should be the primary requirement before looks or sex of the pup.


----------



## shell-yeah (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you so much for your feedback tim_s_adams (PS. not offended at all) and drparker151.

I very much appreciate the reality check, I guess it comes with the territory of having a smart and athletic dog (no offence to the Labradors)! I have been very lucky in working with animals (mostly horses) most of my life, so I sometimes have to reflect whether I just want to have animals back in my life that I am overlooking what my circumstances are.



drparker151 said:


> Be honest with yourself and read through all the problem and help requests on this forum. Vast majority of problems are created because the pup/dog does not get enough exercise, quality time bonding, and training.


Thank you, thats a great suggest and a great way to know understand the trials of a GSD what I am getting into.

For sure --- job first--- so a puppy is many months to years away. I am just a planner, and hoping I can make it easier in both lifestyle and mentality now to start making room for a puppy. That does give me lot's of time to learn more about lines and health testing, I will definitely be lingering in the forums to learn more, but if you have any suggested resources I would be very grateful.

Thank you so much I am excited to learn more about the German Shepherd* world.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Shepherd 🙃


----------

